# Bachman Track



## ricklab (Dec 20, 2010)

I looked many places and I can't find any mention as to the length of the Bachman straight track. Are they 12"? Thanks.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yup @ ricklab* The straight sections are 1 foot long.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You aren't thinking of purposefully searching out and buying some, are you?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I know where Curmudgeon is going with his comment and he's right. That track is fine indoors, for a while, but for the extra dollars don't add to what you have is just isn't worth it. I've had some Bach track indoors that is goiing on 10 years old. Most of it is fine, but entire sections in other areas picked up enough moisture, presumably in the summer humidity, despite running a dehumidifier, that it had to be replaced. I always replace with brass. The rust comes on so fast you can't even use it for battery power. It was great stuff when my children got the first Big Hauler and we were just playing but beyond that...


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*...Just to watch the hair go up on that back of Curmudgeon's neck here's a link to 50' sections of brand new Bachmann straight track. 
ha ha !
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can get brass 332 flex track for $2.67 a foot from RLD hobbies. 

That ebay offer is $2.80 a foot. 

Is there a question here if you were to consider purchasing track? 

Greg


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Speaking of Bachmann and Track, 
This was posted on Train Board just recently. 
If true, is lower track cost possible? Or will it remain high, or higher priced? 


"I spoke with a local dealer yesterday who mentioned that Bachmann had aquired Aristocraft's brass track Manufacturer (from what I understand, this manufacturer also provided other companies with their stock). Is this true? 

This made me wonder if I should wait a year or two before I begin to purchase brass track rather than looking for Aristocraft track now (because I eventually want an outdoor garden). I am led to think that track prices are going to rise with no new brass track being available until Bachmann unveils its brass track. And Bachmann, typically with a lower price tag on its products, may offer its brass track with the same lower price. 

Any thoughts are welcome!"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, since Kader (who owns Bachmann) bought Sanda Kan (who manufactured Aristo) it would make sense the Kader owns whoever Aristo had make their track, which was probably Sanda Kan 

Bachmann owns nothing, by the way, they are wholly owned by Kader. 

If the market is even more "controlled" by virtue of fewer competitors, I surely would not look for Kader (through Bachmann) to give you a better deal. When LGB went out of business the first time, Aristo brass track prices went through the roof. Coincidence? Brass spot price? sure...... 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristocraft Annual track sale a comin up I believe in Jan. Correct me if I'm wrong buy 3 get 1 free. That's where everyone buys it, and then sells off a year or two later at sky high prices, on the "Evil Bay" or somewhere else!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never seen buy 3 get one free, I thought it was buy 4 and get 5th free... 

Is that on their site? 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The key part of this was the poster's query of how long a section is....which told me he doesn't have any to measure, as they are (or were) all the same length pieces. 
I still have photos somewhere.......and now I have sections of just ties...the rail is rusted completely away. 

If you're just starting, think twice.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Dec 2010 04:57 PM 
Never seen buy 3 get one free, I thought it was buy 4 and get 5th free... 

Is that on their site? 

Greg 

Dag nabbit Greg! yer always right it is buy 4 and get 1 free. Lost my head don't or can't take advantage of it anyway's, even if it was buy 1 get 1 free!! Hah LOL its buy 4 and 1 free. Regal your ole PITA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang, was hoping the Polkster was giving a deeper discount! 

I need more SS track, but need to go to the bank to arrange for a loan. 

RJ went to the LHS and they wanted $60 for a 5 foot section. 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Greg, still waiting to hear from you...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, end of year going nuts, tomorrow last day I work this year! I'll catch up. In case you haven't heard, we got a lot of rain in Sandy Eggo and my storage units are outside... where it is cold, windy and wet! 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You really have not seen cold, windy, rainy and wet until you get to New England. 

Of course, most of our land will drain fast and leave no mud slides, our houses will stay on the hills. just the beach houses tend to float!!!


----------

